
Electrostatic Vibration – enhancing touch interfaces with tactile sensations - protomyth
http://www.disneyresearch.com/project/teslatouch/
======
digi_owl
This, layers on top of a pressure sensitive screen, could very well provide
the building blocks for the Star Trek UI.

The pressure sensitivity is important, as it will allow the screen to tell the
difference between a searching touch (looking for the edge of a button) and
the pushing finger (trying to perform an action).

------
hendekagon
The sooner this comes to market the better

~~~
amelius
Probably patented by Disney, so don't expect too much breadth/variety in the
market.

Also, is this safe?

~~~
alexbock
> Also, is this safe?

I think this is probably pretty safe, at least from an electrical perspective.
One thing I would be curious about though is if there any possibility that
this could cause known vibration disorders like white finger[0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibration_white_finger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibration_white_finger)

